# How to Keep Colostrum/Milk?



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We have had a few does this year that have an abundance of colostrum. So much that we have to milk them out a bit before their kids can nurse! I want to save this colostrum for a time when we need it. I have measured it out into 4oz per bag and put it in the freezer. How long does colostrum keep when in the freezer? What about milk?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Colostrum will last a year give or take a month or so. Milk can last just as long however it has a tendency to separate more the longer its in the freezer but its still ok to drink just thaw it in hot water and mix.


----------

